# My 2008 Buck



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

161 3/8 gross B&C. Killed on my ranch in North Texas.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Very impressive buck!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Hog Caller grasses a hawg!... :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Very nice deer. I am jealous!!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice deer


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice deer, how heavy are the bucks down there?


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Great Buck


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Didn't weigh this one. Last year's weighed 237.....AND headshot......I believe it was you who wrote this last year:

Go for it. I have yet to see any big deer you shot as an example.

:wink:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Ha ha, I forgot about that.lol The reason I asked about the weight is because the deer has big antlers and a small body. Here the deer are real pigs when they are 3x3's. I've killed deer that went 400lbs live weight and still only had 120-140 inches of antler.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

The main reason for his small appearance is because I actually shot him 3 days prior. Last Wednesday this guy came out and crossed over into our place and I took a shot. My son Kreed was with me and said that I hit a branch. The buck ran off and after about an hour of looking and darkness set in so I gave up. By the way&#8230;..I didn't get much sleep! Saturday morning I went out and noticed a bunch of coyotes going in and out of the brush and then a hog came out of the brush. I shot the hog and got down out of the stand to go take a look. I noticed the coyotes were still in the brush so I raised my rifle to shoot&#8230;..through my scope I noticed an antler sticking up so I ran over and there was my buck, halfway eaten by the coyotes. I think he actually did have ground shrinkage......just the body!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

nice buck


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice deer.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

hogcaller
Very nice buck, congrats !!!

I do have a question, it appears you skun it out for a shoulder mount, don't blame ya. My question is, with it in the back of the pickup I get the impression you skin them out in the field when you gut them. If this is what you do, is it with your climate you want the meat to cool as quickly as possible?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

MOSSY, not trying to be an a$$ but read all of his posts.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

blhunter3
You are not being an a$$ at all. I swear I normally read all posts to a thread before posting; I TOTALLY missed the yote post..... sorry, my bad.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its ok, we all had made at least one mistake. oke:


----------

